# hostels at Aga Khan university



## manutdfan2850 (Dec 30, 2006)

can anyone who is a current student at Aga Khan or has visited the campus comment on the Hostels where foreign students live? or even any info about the campus.

basically i would like to konw how a student that lives overseas will attend aku and live in the hostel. i am a male if that makes any difference. 

the aga khan website is very vague and doesn't have any pictures of the campus at all so any information or pictures anyone can share will be very helpful to me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Nausha (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah, i'm really interested in finding out what the hostels for girls and guys look like at aga khan.. i havent found any pics online, so if anyone can put up some pics, it would be really helpful.


----------



## pakistanimed (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey there!! I have this link for AKU! this video will giv u a look at AKU Campus nd all.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dItgVUV_a_E 

from prospectus: 
The University has separate hostels for male and female students. These provide non-air conditioned, simply furnished single rooms with common kitchenette, washroom and laundry facilities for a nominal monthly rent. Students have to bring their own utensils, plates and cutlery. Linen is provided once a week. Students are required to clean their own rooms and take care of all the fixtures and fittings. In case of any breakages, the concerned student is required to pay for any loss incurred. All students are required to abide by the rules and regulations of the hostels, which are made available on arrival. Due to the limited number of rooms, all requests for accommodation cannot always be met. It is therefore advisable to make such requests well ahead of time. 


I myself have got admission in AKU this year! 

Good Day.


----------

